# Jumpers (not what you think)



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

First off, this is not a decoy vs jumping topic. I just have a few questions dealing with jumpers while decoying. I was just wondering, with all the talk about pressure in the spring on birds, if jumpers help out the decoyers. Ie: getting birds up that have landed nearby-Everyone knows live decoys are better than ours. I can understand idiots that pass shoot the birds as they cross the road or fence line as they are coming into the spread have a negative effect on the decoyers results but do any of you believe they help you out at all? Just wondering because i love to decoy and sneak during the spring


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

Let's see??...............NO!!!!

Last year on several occasions, morons jumped the roost at first light. This really made for a slow morning decoying. Then after getting permission for the following morning on another field, someone busted out of the vehicles and blazed away at the feeding geese. Another slow morning the next day.

Let's ask these questions... How many guys out there jump canada geese? Would this help out decoy hunters? Would it keep birds around longer?

Some say it's all about killing #'s. They must really love goose meat or have a major ego to feed. Beef is much cheaper. Make the investment slowly over time and get a spread together. It's far more rewarding.

South Dakota GF & P mailed out fliers to most light goose hunters from last spring and reminded them about ethics, safety, and to get permission before hunting. I'm guessing it's the jumpers that have created this problem, not the decoy hunters. Decoy hunters need to be careful this year not to get vehicles stuck or rut up fields.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

USSapper said:


> do any of you believe they help you out at all?


NO

The jumping the geese makes them very edgy and much harder to decoy IMHO. So edgy that it is impossible at times to pattern the flocks in the afternoon so you know where to set up the next day.

I try to get away from the jumpers as much as possible so the geese will be coming right into my small spread for nice close shots. I dislike hunting where the geese are pressured by jumpers and as a result often guys are shooting geese at 70+yds "over the decoys" as that is as close as they will come. I'd much rather have 3 hrs of close up action in the morning than 10 hrs of the geese up at 70+yds all day long. I've seen enough geese in my lifetime of hunting them (unlike some of the "sightseers"), I like to shoot them in close and stack 'em up.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

NO I think the jumping truely makes the birds antsy. When you have birds out in a field 300 yards off the road and a truck stops and they all take off you know they have been jumped and jumped.

I guess the only way to prove this is find a patch of property this spring that is posted that you know no one can hunt. When the snows move in they will come in a couple huge bunches. About day 3 they will start coming in smaller bunches. About day 5 you will just trickle into that field with out a care in the world.

You see having live birds next to you can actually help and there is actually a process that works that you can pull birds from the ones on the ground and you can pull ones that are on the ground. In fact a lot of times I end up setting up on birds that are already in the field.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Well,...there ya' go. :thumb:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Although i only jump birds, i agree, once they have been spooked, they are sleeping with one eye open for the entire day. I try to be considerate of other hunters though as well, and i will drive all the way around the field once before attempting anything. Something i noticed the last few trips out watching and talking to the decoy'ers is that the guys that are on the water are doing a lot better.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I got alot of useful opinions on things i did not know of. Porkchop, i see your point on how live geese can be beneficial in the long run-ie, birds jumping back and forth while feeding. Thanks again


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't hunted snows in a while. but in HS that's the only way we hunted was jump shooting. and we did a damn fine job of it, filled up pickeups almost every weekend. ethical??? maybe not, but at the same time, there was hardly a hunter around to hunt them anyways.....there still aren't too many people around to hunt these birds...........you can drive 20 miles 1 way back home, and see 20 different spreads of snows and blues.

I've never decoyed them, but heard it's a blast. I'm guessing that's the only way I'd hunt them now, cuz back in HS, we would crawl for hours just to get some shooting in,  I don't have that in me anymore!!! My belly be a dead giveaway!!!!!

who knows, maybe I"ll get out in a spead of snows for decoying this year.............keep the edge for fall season :evil:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Porkchop, i see your point on how live geese can be beneficial in the long run-ie, birds jumping back and forth while feeding.


So as not to confuse people, the word jumping above is a poor adjective to use as it may confuse some people. Trading is the term most often used. "They trade back and forth between the feed field and their roost."

When that is happening--that is a sign of a relaxed situation. Have a 15mph wind, set up 1/2-1 mile downwind of the main flock (being a 15 mph wind they do not hear you shoot) and have a blast--(literally) all day long. It is best if a small rise is between you and them-so they do not see you walking to set decoys or pick up downed birds. Even those without decoys can have great time by pass shooting them. Just be selective and be PATIENT, wait until a small group is in easy killing range. Often 10-15 small groups will pass wide or high before a small flock is right on top of you under 40 yds. 
:beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jumping works only once.

Id much rather have a morning of steady action for 3-4 hours then 4 seconds of shooting.

Jumping screws up pass shooters and especially decoyers. Kinda like pushing deer with the pickup in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

When a flock of geese settle into a field next to me.....I pray that someone will go jump them up.

Nothing worse than trying to decoy migrating geese next to the real thing!

Now....someone jumping a roost .....next to my spread....thats different story.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mr. Lee said:


> When a flock of geese settle into a field next to me.....I pray that someone will go jump them up.
> 
> Nothing worse than trying to decoy migrating geese next to the real thing!
> 
> .


Mr Lee,

If your the same Mr Lee that posts on some of the other forums I know your light years a head of me when it comes to the white birds but honestly I disagree. I will admit the shooting won't be as fast and furious as being on the X but pulling the singles and pairs makes for a nice day and the #s can add up quick. Like I said though you have a lot more experiance out there than I do.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

There is a BIG difference if they are to the side of you, or if they are upwind of yoiu.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Nothing worse than trying to decoy migrating geese next to the real thing!


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

thats what i was getting at when i asked the question. I guess it just depends on how, when and where pp jump them.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Its one thing to shoot singles and doubles....but quite another thing to have 100-1000 work from way up there and end up 10 yards in front of your face.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't argue that!! hahaha but I normally can only hit one or two at best anyway! :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> I can't argue that!! hahaha but I normally can only hit one or two at best anyway! :beer:


Ahmen to that, I have the same problem with Canadas. A flock of 40 comes in real nice and I only pull down one. I'm not a very good shot


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I personally would take decoying over jumping any day, but it can be a real thrill to get down and dirty working your way into a good pass in the spring. To me getting up on a flock and unloading your gun into the mass isn't an ethical thing whatsoever. To "other" birds killed this way.


----------

